# Ford 445 Industrial Clutch Sticking



## wranglerdude83 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a Ford 445 Industrial loader tractor that gets used occasionally. The tractor shifts and operates fine most of the time. However there are times, especially in low gear, when the clutch seems to hang up. When I press the clutch in it will not disengage all the way and the tractor will continue to move until I hit the brakes or there is some other type of resistance. It doesn't take much to unstick it when it gets hung, usually just tapping the brakes.

Is this just rust build up on the flywheel or something more serious?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Most likely rust buildup on the flywheel and pressure plate. You need to exercise your tractor more frequently to clean up the clutch faces and also to stir up the lubricants. Tie the clutch pedal down for long term storage to prevent a stuck clutch. 

You should have about 1-1/2" freeplay on your clutch pedal. Adjust the clutch linkage as necessary


----------

